# [SOLVED] Opera - scisniety obraz

## Xywa

Witam,

Nie wiem jak to zrobilem, ale Opera u mnie po pierwszym dniu na nowym laptopie jest jakby scisnieta po bokach - tzn. czcionkii na pasku narzedzi i w tekscie czy nawet na menu po Prawym Kliknieciu Myszki.

W linku ponizej jak to wyglada i jak to wyglada w np. Chromium.

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/350/operax.png

Wykasowalem Opere, wykasowalem wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne - zainstalowalem na nowo - to samo. Nawet po instalacji gdy byl tzw. agreement - czcionka byla scisnieta i nieczytelna.

Nie wiem czy to sprawa czcionek kde czy moze X-ow?Last edited by Xywa on Fri May 11, 2012 6:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Z tego co pamietam, opera nie uzywa systemoweog fontconfig, ma jakis wlasny mechanizm renderowania fontow. To moze byc jego efekt.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Z tego co pamietam, opera nie uzywa systemoweog fontconfig, ma jakis wlasny mechanizm renderowania fontow. To moze byc jego efekt.

 

Wydaje mi się że przejście na czcionkę systemową na Arial w KDE lub grzebanie w DPI w ustawieniach czcionek rozwiązało problem. Ale nie jestem w 100% pewny - w każdym razie teraz jest OK.

----------

